# Biggest boat size (draft?) for Lake Stone



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

Now this may be a very stupid question, but why not. I have an 18ft dual console style boat that drafts right about 24" with outboard tilted all the way up. I use to fish stone as a kid in a little jon boat and remember it was pretty shallow at times with a lot of stumps. My father camps up there quite a bit, but he is landlocked and I was wondering if my 18fter would somehow work up there. I know it is a electric motor only lake, so that I can figure out, but more wondering if the boat rides to deep at 24" draft for it.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

When they drained the lake years ago, they took a chainsaw and cut almost all the stumps short. I have yet to hit a stump with my bass boat since then. So I would so yes, you'll be fine.


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

My 18 foot bass boat has no problems but there are plenty of stumps still hanging around just under surface.


----------



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

Those stumps under the surface are the ones that concern me. I re-read the specs on my boat and it indicates that with the motor up it actually drafts around 14", and I would figure a margin of error of about 3-4. Still not sure if I'm willing to try it or simply shop around for a little jon boat for a while. I appreciate the feedback everyone.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

just leave the keys in the ignition.. if u roll up on a stump, no one will fault u for a short blast of outboard to back u off it


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

I periodicly get stuck on a stump but have always been able to rock the boat off of them and continue fishing with no damage.


----------

